# Camden died suddenly today



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't know where to post this. I don't even know where to begin...I've been sobbing hysterically for the past 5 hours. Today was a normal day, Cam was fine. We stepped out for about an hour and a half, we crated him, nothing unusual at all. We came home and took him out to go potty and played with him outside for a bit--it was a nice afternoon. We threw the ball, he ran around like crazy like always. We came back in the house for about an hour and decided to take a walk across the street to the ballpark to all get some exercise. We carried him over--he did not walk on leash yet. We only stayed for about 20 minutes or so and decided to head back since it was getting chilly. It was around 4pm. Again, my husband carried him home. This is literally a two minute walk away from our house. My husband jokingly said "Cam, you're drooling on me!" And he was--we just figured he was a bit winded and needed a drink. My husband also noted later that Cam was shaking a tiny bit, but again, we thought absoltutely nothing of it since Cam often did that when he was excited. Got home and within minutes Cam needed to go outside potty. My husband took him outside and he had loose poops and vomited a tiny bit. We figured he had an upset tummy over who knows what. I washed off his bottom because it had gotten a bit dirty. It was too early to prepare dinner yet, so my girls went to play, my husband was online and I was with Cam. Cam vomited again--not much came up. A few minutes later, vomited again, not much again. He tummy was making gurgly noises. He laid down on his towel and just seemed lethargic. That was the last time he vomited. But several minutes later he passes some runny stool. I stayed nearby. We looked up on the internet what to do and it said vomiting and diarrhea were common in puppies, especially if they ate something not good for them, and as long as no blood was present, then it was ok to wait it out. We prepared our dinner and ate and Cam seemed to be resting. Every once in a while he'd turn over and sort of groan and my husband would say poor guy got himself sick I guess. After dinner (Cam was across the room the whole time laying down while we ate--I was watching him). after dinner I went over to sit beside him, and patted his head. I went upstairs for just several minutes, came back down and noticed that every few seconds, his body was making little jumps. It almost looked like hiccups or like he was perhaps going to vomit again. I called my husband over. The pulsating continued and within seconds my husband shouted we need to get him to the vet! I ran around scrambling the kids in the car and my husband was yelling, hurry, hurry, I think we're losing him! I was hysterical. My kids ran to the car and my husband handed me Cam on a towel so he could get his keys. Cam was limp. The hospital was less than 5 minutes away. I was HYSTERICAL the whole time. We rushed him in and handed him over to the doctor. My husband went in and I stayed with the girls. My husband came out several minutes later to tell me that Cam was gone. Just like that--he was gone.

I went in and talked to the doctor and she said they hooked him up to an EKG as soon as he got in and they tried to revive him, but he was dead on arrival. She said the cause was unknown--it could have been a genetic defect that suddenly reared itself, he could have eaten something--which is unlikely since I watch him so closely. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what happened. She said they could do an autopsy, but they did not do any toxocology. I'm not sure what we'll do. We have to call them tomorrow.

Between sobbing my husband and I talked and we think it could not have been anything he ate. From the time he was drooling until the time he died it was an hour and a half TOTAL. The vet suggested that maybe in the grass at the park he may have found some kind of drug and ate it, judging by how fast it all happened. If it were just "bad food" or something, this would NOT have been so sudden. My husband and I suspect that something may have been wrong with Cam all along and perhaps all the play today somehow "jogged" whatever the problem was. Or maybe it was an anurism (sp?) maybe it was something that I did or something that I exposed him to. But he had just been to the vet last weekend for his booster shots and he appeared to be fine all well. I did remember that yesterday, on Thanksgiving, he seemed more tired than normal in the morning. 

He seemed like such a healthy dog. In the month that we had him he gained one whole pound!

I feel sick. I can't face the day tomorrow without him. I keep asking my husband if this all really happened--is it just a cruel nightmare. Why did this happen to me????????? I can't face tomorrow. I can't sleep, my face is hugely bloated from crying hysterically. Nobody understands my pain. I want my baby. He was such a good boy, a perfect boy. I can't believe he's gone. I don't know what to do. My kids are heartbroken.

My husband is calling the pet store tomorrow to see what they will do. Those assholes--I bet they won't give a rats ass. There is something in our "warranty" that says that if something happens to the animal within 12 months and the vet determines that it was a pre-existing condition, that we can get a replacement or something like that. We were too shaken up to pay close attention. 

I don't think I'll sleep tonight. I can't think about it more right now because I am sick from crying. I didn't know what else to do or where to turn. Please pray for us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry and shocked about the death of your Cam. I can't imagine going through that. My heart breaks for you and your family.

You were a great mom to Cam. I'm sure it must have been some genetic problem, not something you did or didn't do.

Do go after that pet store. Does your state have puppy lemon laws? It won't bring your Cam back, but it might help make you feel better.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg im speachless







...i cant imagine what u r going through...if u need ne thing we r here for u


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. 







So very very sorry


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Nooooo. I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I am so sorry that you lost your beautiful little boy. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! I really don't know what to say! I am so very, very sorry for your loss......*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I feel so terrible, and not knowing what in the world happened. I just saw his face in your siggy and it broke my heart







He was a beautiful boy. I just don't know what to say to you, except I pray you will find out what happened to your little guy and that somehow out of all this tragedy you will see some calmness and be able to mend your broken heart.
From the bottom of my heart, I am so sorry I can't even imagine what you are feeling at this moment..










ANDREA~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very, very shocked and saddened to hear of your loss.







My heart aches thinking of what you must be going through.









[attachment=16481:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry..


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't even know what to say...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I am SO SORRY!!!! Oh this just makes me so sad!!! Please know we are here for you and I will pray for your family!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I cannot even imagine the devastation you must be feeling. Please know that you are in the thoughts and prayers of so many people right now.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

oh my gosh, I am so sorry you had to go through all that. Its just shocking how something like that can happen and you will keep wondering if it really did happen and why it did for a long time. Its a horrible thing to have to go through. Just remember, you did everything you can for him and you were the best mommy he could ever ask for. He brightened up your day and the memories you have with him are better than not having any at all. What I'm try say is, it will hurt and you will keep wondering what went wrong but try to use that time to think of all the cute things that he did instead. It will help you get through this. ........ I know what it feels like, I had a malt that died this same day last year, she died in my arms and all I did was sit there and cry so hard. It was so hard for me as I am sure it will be for you. But please, take care of yourself and know that we are all here for you!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in absolute shock and sadness for you and your family. I just can't imagine what could have happend so suddenly. I'm so very sorry you lost little Cam.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so very sorry


----------



## zakarians mommy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I hope you find strength in the upcoming days.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so terribly, terribly sorry for sweet little Cam,you and your family.











































I loved looking at the pics too. 
I truly know every thing you are feeling now and everyone here is right about you being the best mommy you could.
I know you are wondering how your little doggy could be taken away so young.
At least you all gave him the best life and he was not stuck in a cage waitting for someone to love him as you did.
So many tears come to my eyes for you bc I know how hard it is to move even to the next room or make food or wash your face.
My face was bloated for at least 2 months.
Please know we are here and even though Cam is with other Maltese at Rainbow Bridge (including mine) coming here to talk may help...
I will say a little prayer for Cam tonight.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of sweet Camden..you will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so very sorry about your loss


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am truly very sorry. I was shocked when I saw this thread. Cam looked the picture of health and loved. As others have said, you were a good mommy to him. You taught him what it means to be cherished and loved. You gave him the best life any little guy could ask for. again I am very sorry.








[attachment=16482:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg, I am soo sorry to hear this news!! *hugsyou*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh NO! I could hardly bear to read your post, knowing how it was going to end. My heart goes out to you and to your family. I lost my little Sassy in May after a 6 month illness. They are too young, but sometimes bad things happen and you didn't do anything wrong. Do you hear me??? YOU DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WRONG. No matter what happens in the coming days you must not blame yourself. You were a good mom and you got your baby help as soon as you realized that the problem was severe. Stay with us.....we will help you. My heart is heavy tonight but I hope you will think of your Cam being met at the Bridge by so many of our family.......


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi</span>

</span> 

camfan' date='Nov 25 2006, 12:14 AM' post='292369'] I didn't know where to post this. I don't I even know where to begin...I've been sobbing hysterically for the past 5 hours. Today was a normal day, Cam was fine. We stepped out for about an hour and a half, we crated him, nothing unusual at all. We came home and took him out to go potty and played with him outside for a bit--it was a nice afternoon. We threw the ball, he ran around like crazy like always. We came back in the house for about an hour and decided to take a walk across the street to the ballpark to all get some exercise. We carried him over--he did not walk on leash yet. We only stayed for about 20 minutes or so and decided to head back since it was getting chilly. It was around 4pm. Again, my husband carried him home. This is literally a two minute walk away from our house. My husband jokingly said "Cam, you're drooling on me!" And he was--we just figured he was a bit winded and needed a drink. My husband also noted later that Cam was shaking a tiny bit, but again, we thought absoltutely nothing of it since Cam often did that when he was excited. Got home and within minutes Cam needed to go outside potty. My husband took him outside and he had loose poops and vomited a tiny bit. We figured he had an upset tummy over who knows what. I washed off his bottom because it had gotten a bit dirty. It was too early to prepare dinner yet, so my girls went to play, my husband was online and I was with Cam. Cam vomited again--not much came up. A few minutes later, vomited again, not much again. He tummy was making gurgly noises. He laid down on his towel and just seemed lethargic. That was the last time he vomited. But several minutes later he passes some runny stool. I stayed nearby. We looked up on the internet what to do and it said vomiting and diarrhea were common in puppies, especially if they ate something not good for them, and as long as no blood was present, then it was ok to wait it out. We prepared our dinner and ate and Cam seemed to be resting. Every once in a while he'd turn over and sort of groan and my husband would say poor guy got himself sick I guess. After dinner (Cam was across the room the whole time laying down while we ate--I was watching him). after dinner I went over to sit beside him, and patted his head. I went upstairs for just several minutes, came back down and noticed that every few seconds, his body was making little jumps. It almost looked like hiccups or like he was perhaps going to vomit again. I called my husband over. The pulsating continued and within seconds my husband shouted we need to get him to the vet! I ran around scrambling the kids in the car and my husband was yelling, hurry, hurry, I think we're losing him! I was hysterical. My kids ran to the car and my husband handed me Cam on a towel so he could get his keys. Cam was limp. The hospital was less than 5 minutes away. I was HYSTERICAL the whole time. We rushed him in and handed him over to the doctor. My husband went in and I stayed with the girls. My husband came out several minutes later to tell me that Cam was gone. Just like that--he was gone.

I went in and talked to the doctor and she said they hooked him up to an EKG as soon as he got in and they tried to revive him, but he was dead on arrival. She said the cause was unknown--it could have been a genetic defect that suddenly reared itself, he could have eaten something--which is unlikely since I watch him so closely. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what happened. She said they could do an autopsy, but they did not do any toxocology. I'm not sure what we'll do. We have to call them tomorrow.

Between sobbing my husband and I talked and we think it could not have been anything he ate. From the time he was drooling until the time he died it was an hour and a half TOTAL. The vet suggested that maybe in the grass at the park he may have found some kind of drug and ate it, judging by how fast it all happened. If it were just "bad food" or something, this would NOT have been so sudden. My husband and I suspect that something may have been wrong with Cam all along and perhaps all the play today somehow "jogged" whatever the problem was. Or maybe it was an anurism (sp?) maybe it was something that I did or something that I exposed him to. But he had just been to the vet last weekend for his booster shots and he appeared to be fine all well. I did remember that yesterday, on Thanksgiving, he seemed more tired than normal in the morning. 

He seemed like such a healthy dog. In the month that we had him he gained one whole pound!

I feel sick. I can't face the day tomorrow without him. I keep asking my husband if this all really happened--is it just a cruel nightmare. Why did this happen to me????????? I can't face tomorrow. I can't sleep, my face is hugely bloated from crying hysterically. Nobody understands my pain. I want my baby. He was such a good boy, a perfect boy. I can't believe he's gone. I don't know what to do. My kids are heartbroken.

My husband is calling the pet store tomorrow to see what they will do. Those assholes--I bet they won't give a rats ass. There is something in our "warranty" that says that if something happens to the animal within 12 months and the vet determines that it was a pre-existing condition, that we can get a replacement or something like that. We were too shaken up to pay close attention. 

I don't think I'll sleep tonight. I can't think about it more right now because I am sick from crying. I didn't know what else to do or where to turn. Please pray for us. [/QUOTE]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH NOOOOOO,







I'm sooooooo sorry. This is so sad & tragic,he was so sweet & cute & just a baby. I'm so saddened by this







. Please try not to blame yourself, you loved him so & you were a great mommy to him. Rest in peace sweet Cam.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for this terrible loss. I , like most of the ppl here, am left speechless by this tragedy. You had a beautiful baby and I remember you were so proud and such a loving mommy to him....you gave him so much love, and try to think of how he enriched your life....how he made it better. People really don't understand this type of pain unless they have furchildren themselves, but you have all of us here who will share your grief...Do not blame yourself...Stay strong, and I will say a prayer for you and your family.















Rest in peace at the Rainbow Bridge little Cam.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I am sooooooo sorry to hear this

























The first thing that came into my mind was "oh no that is what happened to my other dog' she was stung by a bee!!!! on the very end of her nose!!!! Within seconds she did exactly what your baby did!!!!!



We managed to get her to a vet like in 5 minutes - doing about 100 miles an hour in the car!! They 'saved' her but after that she went down hill and we had to let her go to Rainbow Bridge.





Hearing what you have just gone through has brought it all back to me. Im so very very very sorry to hear this. May God wrap His arms around you and comfort you. I know that nothing at this stage will help. Just remember that we are all here for you.



Sending lots of hugs and prayers to you.




















Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. HUGS!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know how I'm going to get through this I can't stop sobbing and wailing. I still can't believe it. I want to hold him, to smell his fur, for him to look at me with his beautiful eyes.

I wonder if he contacted an illness. I wonder if my ignorance and my excitement to show him off to the world cost him his life. I never should have brought him around the neighborhood I never should have brought him to the groomer I never should have brought him out. darn it. I was so stupid. darn it. What he died of--could it have been parvo? I was reading about it--it sounded so similar. I was so stupid. Cam was such an amazingly good puppy--so smart, he caught on to things SO quickly, he was so eager to please me, I often forgot he was only 4 months old. He almost seemed like an old soul, you know? He was so perfect, he was everything I ever wanted. I dreamt about the years he would be with us until my children were grown. I don't know what to do. I just want to hold him, I keep picturing him looking at me. If only I could have gotten him to the vet sooner--I didn't know. goddamn it. I am so devistated. I wish I would have listened to you more "cautious" ladies. I never, ever thought this could happen to us. And what an awful time of year for this to happen. My Christmas is ruined. 

I don't know what to do...thank you for your love and support. Everyone loved Cam so much. Everyone. He loved EVERYONE. There will never be a puppy as perfect as he was. My pain will never go away.........it's 3am and I've been crying since 5:45pm...


----------



## MyLittleBuffy (Nov 25, 2006)

This brings me to tears. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm so scared this might happen to my puppy, they are so full of love. Do you think that your baby could have contracted something from another animal. My vet said not to bring my puppy out in public until she has had all of her rounds of shots because she could get very ill and her immune system is not strong enough yet. I do hope you find out what happened. You're in all of our prayers.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i just love you so much right now and i want to hug you so much
loosing a pet is a horrible thing
no matter how they go, you feel responsible
there is little i can write that will comfort you 

in Judism they say that when a baby leaves this world it means that he was a pure soul. that it had so little corrections to make in order to become perfect and become part of GOD that all he needed was this little time on earth.

these little guys touch us and impact our lives in a way most people couldn't
think about what a beautiful life you gave him during his short stay on this earth
think about all the things this little guy taught you; this legacy will stay with you and your family forever.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

The three of us way over here have no words. Just e-


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no, I am so very very sorry to hear this. My heart aches for you and what you are going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

i am so very very sorry for your loss







i'll be praying for you


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG i cant beleive iv read what i just seen..
This is the same little Cam who i just knoticed in the last few weeks w/ the cutest photo's that i'll not see any further.. 
w/ my deepest sypathy i hope u find out the reason for this not in ur hands but for another reason..
Im still totally dumbfounded over this.. 
That just breaks my heart








Best of judgment to you in hopes for continuous post here at sm w/ hopes for another Maltese..


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I can only imagine how your heart must be breaking. I am so very very VERY sorry. Your pain is so clear in your posts, it makes me want to hold my boys even closer. Nothing can ease that pain for you right now but know that everyone of us are here to listen and that we care. I am so sorry.


----------



## natra (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was so surprise when I saw the title of your post. Cam was just a puppy. You were a great mom. Cam was lucky to have you.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so very very sorry for you loss


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I don't know how I'm going to get through this I can't stop sobbing and wailing. I still can't believe it. I want to hold him, to smell his fur, for him to look at me with his beautiful eyes.
> 
> I wonder if he contacted an illness. I wonder if my ignorance and my excitement to show him off to the world cost him his life. I never should have brought him around the neighborhood I never should have brought him to the groomer I never should have brought him out. darn it. I was so stupid. darn it. What he died of--could it have been parvo? I was reading about it--it sounded so similar. I was so stupid. Cam was such an amazingly good puppy--so smart, he caught on to things SO quickly, he was so eager to please me, I often forgot he was only 4 months old. He almost seemed like an old soul, you know? He was so perfect, he was everything I ever wanted. I dreamt about the years he would be with us until my children were grown. I don't know what to do. I just want to hold him, I keep picturing him looking at me. If only I could have gotten him to the vet sooner--I didn't know. goddamn it. I am so devistated. I wish I would have listened to you more "cautious" ladies. I never, ever thought this could happen to us. And what an awful time of year for this to happen. My Christmas is ruined.
> 
> I don't know what to do...thank you for your love and support. Everyone loved Cam so much. Everyone. He loved EVERYONE. There will never be a puppy as perfect as he was. My pain will never go away.........it's 3am and I've been crying since 5:45pm...[/B]


I have been thinking about you and Cam just about all night. Every time I would wake up, it's the first thing that came to my mind. We have company and Catcher barked at every noise so I was up a lot, and it's all I could think of. 

Please don't beat up on yourself. I really think it was poison of some kind at the park and nothing whatsoever that you did.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

agreed. Please do not beat yourself up about this. As a parent of a furkid and skin kids, I know that we do the best we can and that is all we can do! You were a good mommy. You kept an eye on him when he started getting sick, wiped his bottom after he got sick...and brought him to the vet when he got into trouble. There's not much more you could have done. I have to ask if there was a reason the vet isn't/won't do a toxicology report?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't know what to say other than to offer you my support and hugs and sympathy.

I'm going to start a new thread here because I'm just so worried about information disseminated on the internet. Not that you did anything wrong--you absolutely did NOT.

What happened to Cam is clearly a tragic, awful accident and you are NOT to blame.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds to me that you are still blaming yourself. Please don't. Your love for Cam will always be with you and your family. When you love with all your heart your pain is just as deep. I'm so sorry. Please know that you did the best you could and that unexpected tragic events make us all feel helpless, guilty, and angry. I hope that you will believe in your heart that for the short time he was with you his life was full of love and joy. Stay strong and trust yourself. My prayers are will you and your family.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You were a great Mom to Camden. His life was short but he knew only joy and love. Please do not blame yourself. Everything you did with Camden I did with my three when they were puppies. You and your family are in my prayers.


Sending Love
Cathy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My heart breaks for what you're going through. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I am SOOO sorry, I just want to hug you, this is so awful and heartbreaking.







You were such a great mom to Cam and your deep love for him was so apparent, I could tell you just loved him so much. Please don't feel any guilt about what happened. It was just a terrible tragedy and you did everything you could for your baby. He knows how much you love him. Someday, I truly believe this, you WILL see him again and hold him once more. I can't imagine heaven without these precious souls. You know we are all here for you as you grieve, give yourself time to mourn your precious baby, and know we are here for you anytime. Much love, many prayers and hugs to your family from mine


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, it's the next day. I hope you all don't mind me posting. I come from a journalism background and this is theraputic for me.

More bad news. In the midst of the chaos last night, I think it was my husband who declined the ecropsy (autopsy) because what he understood from the vet was that if it were a poison, etc., it would not be detected. So he declined. And soon thereafter they froze Cam's body and now it is too late. Now we'll never know. I spoke to the vet (it was not our usual vet--it was an emergency vet hospital) at length and she said that it sounded congenital. She said that something like Parvo, distemper, even Lyme disease (Cam had a tick on him several days ago) would have presented some more gradual symptoms for at least a few days. So in my opinion it was either congenital heart or kidney or whatever failure or it was a toxin of some sort. Now we just have to decide what to do with the body.

We are calling the petstore today to find out our options. He was purchased in New Hampshire and there are no state lemon laws but his pet store warranty said something about a replacement or reimbursement within 12 months--but who knows what kind of hoops we'd have to jump through for that, etc. I will never buy another puppy from a petstore. If, by some wild chance they give us a free replacement, I will take it and hope for the best. And you can bet I will get my money back if they offer it. Not that it's any consolation whatsoever. My husband says that we will take this one step at a time and we will find a reputable breeder in our area.

I am still in so much shock and disbelief. I miss waking up to my Cam today. I'm crushed. My baby girls are walking around in a stupor and crying. So unfair. And so unfair for my girls to have to go throughthis. We didn't deserve this.

I hope to stay around for now. I think this will help me cope. Thank you for listening to me--I love you all.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Camden!







I was shocked when I read your post. I can't even imagine your pain right now. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear that you lost Cam so suddenly. I just don't know what to say and I can't stop crying. Please don't blame yourself - you did everythingt you could. RIP little Cam.

Pat


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I just read this post this morning and I wanted to send you my sympathy for your terrible loss. I cannot imagine what you must be going through all yesterday and last night and this morning. Please dont blame yourself and just try to think of what a happy wonderful life Cam had while he was here with you. We are all here for you


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my, I had SM minimized on my computer and just now pulled it up and read your thread. I am just stunned and hurting with you. I really can't imagine the pain you are going through. I have had many dogs and have hurt terribly when they were gone, but Sassy is like my baby. To lose her would be like losing a child. I'm sure you did everything you could, so *do not* blame yourself. Take comfort in knowing he felt your love and is now surrounded by all the beautiful furbabies at Rainbow Bridge. We are here for you, just close your eyes and feel our arms around you, hugging you with love and support.



































Bless you and your family and dear Cam.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well, it's the next day. I hope you all don't mind me posting. I come from a journalism background and this is theraputic for me.
> 
> More bad news. In the midst of the chaos last night, I think it was my husband who declined the ecropsy (autopsy) because what he understood from the vet was that if it were a poison, etc., it would not be detected. So he declined. And soon thereafter they froze Cam's body and now it is too late. Now we'll never know. I spoke to the vet (it was not our usual vet--it was an emergency vet hospital) at length and she said that it sounded congenital. She said that something like Parvo, distemper, even Lyme disease (Cam had a tick on him several days ago) would have presented some more gradual symptoms for at least a few days. So in my opinion it was either congenital heart or kidney or whatever failure or it was a toxin of some sort. Now we just have to decide what to do with the body.
> 
> ...


Of course we don't mind your posting.... it helps you and it helps us, too!! I think I can speak for others by saying that we get to know all the little Malts here on SM and when something bad happens to one of them, it really does affect us all. We have seen Cam's picture and heard about his antics and it is very sad for all of us when something like this happens. 

Regarding what to do with his body. You may want to have it cremated and have them give you the ashes. I did that with my first Malt, Rosebud, and it helped to cope with her loss to have her ashes here and I set up a little memorial area on my shelf with her collar, picture, letter from the vet, etc. And even though it has been five years, I still wouldn't think of removing all that. I find it comforting.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Don't blame yourself, Cam was a sweet angel who came to visit your family, even if his visit was short. I am honored to have gotten to know Cam through your posts. He brought joy to so many people!

Post however much you want. If it makes you feel better, do it. We'll all be praying for you and your family as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's always so very painful when losing one of these babies.



I do hope your pet store reimburses you, although I've heard most won't without vetinary documentation as to cause. 



I know the thought of another puppy right now may seem distant, but if and when the time is right there are many of us here who can offer breeder suggestions.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I am sooo sorry for your loose. I will be praying for you.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I am so sorry. I'm crying with you and I can't understand how much you are hurting. I have been close to losing my dear Izzy so many times, so many days that I thought were going to be her last day, but I can't imagine the shock of losing a precious baby so quickly. I can understand your endless love for Cam. I love Izzy more than words can say, and never thought I could love another the way I love her, but Chipper was as easily loved, as well as Bruiser and Bunny, I do understand how deeply you cared for your little Camden and I am so sorry. I am crying with you.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Well, it's the next day. I hope you all don't mind me posting. I come from a journalism background and this is theraputic for me.
> 
> More bad news. In the midst of the chaos last night, I think it was my husband who declined the ecropsy (autopsy) because what he understood from the vet was that if it were a poison, etc., it would not be detected. So he declined. And soon thereafter they froze Cam's body and now it is too late. Now we'll never know. I spoke to the vet (it was not our usual vet--it was an emergency vet hospital) at length and she said that it sounded congenital. She said that something like Parvo, distemper, even Lyme disease (Cam had a tick on him several days ago) would have presented some more gradual symptoms for at least a few days. So in my opinion it was either congenital heart or kidney or whatever failure or it was a toxin of some sort. Now we just have to decide what to do with the body.
> 
> ...
























Thinking of you


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am soooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear this, as others have said you need to know you are not to blame and we're here for you if you need a shoulder or an ear, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family























May you rest in peace little Camden


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also thought of you throughout the night. I was very glad to see that you had posted a few times. If the posting helps you then by all means please continue to pour your heart out. Like K&C'sMom said, it helps us too. I know how comforting I found the posts to be during and after Sassy's illness and death. In fact I went back and read through some of them just last week. There is a part of me that still wants and needs to shed a few tears for her even after 6 months.....I've been through the wailing too and it does get better. Hang in there!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh MY God, how sad for you and your family







. I am so very sorry, my heart goes to you, your girls and your husband.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh nooooooooo, I am so very sorry for your loss of little Camden, I have tears in my eyes from reading your post, this is just so tragic. I cannot begin to know your pain and feelings of loss, it's unimaginable








My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this very sad time


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I couldn't believe it when I read your post, he was such a little baby







I have no words except to say how very sorry I am for your loss







I can't imagine losing Indy, I feel so bad for you and your family







Please know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cam







Please know that we are all here for you anytime you need us. I can not even imagine the pain you are going through. Whatever the cause...Cam is at peace now. .But rest assured that little one knew how much he was loved by you & your family


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, i'm totally speechless. I am so sorry for your loss and please know that you were such a good mommy to Cam. You showered him with love and care and even though his life was too short, you made it worthwhile for him.

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow,









Me and my family are so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you now.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so speechless. My heart aches for you and your family.







Prayers and thoughts for you and you family!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know what to day....I wish I could think of something that would help with the pain. Please know I'm thinking about you....and little Cam

Nancy


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh no.







I am so sorry to hear about Cam. I hope you can find some answers. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh I can't believe this! I had tears in my eyes as I read your posts. I am so very sorry for your loss, and what you and your family must be going through right now. Cam looked like such a sweetheart and I could tell that you loved him very much.








I know it must be upsetting that you won't be able to find out what it was, but I'm sure it was something congenital. If anyone is to blame, it's the petstore for selling you a sick puppy and supporting a horrible industry. Please don't blame yourself, you need to grieve without dealing with all the what ifs. As far as the petstore, if they reimburse you, great. If they try to offer you a replacement, I hope you don't accept it, you don't need to deal with such a tragic loss again. Your husband is right to try to find a reputable breeder if and when you are ready. All of that can wait though, right now you just need time to deal with your loss. 
Please remember that we're all here for you, and you'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am just checking in to see how you are doing today? Please let us all know. My prayers and thoughts are with you.

ANDREA~


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am truly sorry for your sudden loss! The loss, the shock, the anger..........a lot to deal with. Again, I am so so sorry!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't blame yourself. This was out of your control.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Regarding what to do with his body. You may want to have it cremated and have them give you the ashes. I did that with my first Malt, Rosebud, and it helped to cope with her loss to have her ashes here and I set up a little memorial area on my shelf with her collar, picture, letter from the vet, etc. And even though it has been five years, I still wouldn't think of removing all that. I find it comforting.[/B]


I think this is a great idea also. I have never had to deal with losing a pet, but if I did this is what I would do. I've already given this some thought and made the decision in advance. For me it would give me peace of mind knowing that they are still right here with me in some way. I can only speak for myself and how I feel and think about things, but creamating Cam and having his ashes with you might help you cope a little better with what's happened and feel comfort knowing he's right there with you. 

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of Cam. I can’t imagine.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cam's Mom, try to remember that although he wasn't with you for very long, Cam knew he was loved, something so many other puppy mill dogs never experience.

You've learned such a very hard lesson that what pet stores really sell is heartbreak. 

Tell little Cam's story. Maybe you can prevent another family from going through this nightmare. And maybe, if enough of us tell our stories, we can shut this horrible industry down.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for his unexpected passing. We can never be prepared enough for these things







My best wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am shocked and saddened by Cam's story. You were having such a wonderful time and taking such good care of him. It sounds suspiciously like a poison to me. He liked to pick up everything--I remember from your other posts, and probably found something someone had poisoned. There are some very evil people that put poisoned things in parks just to kill dogs. It wouldn't take more than a taste for someone as small as Cam.











I hope you and your family can get over Cam's death and go on to get another healthly puppy that I'm sure you will love and enjoy. Don't fall for the "puppy in the window", find a good breeder that will guarantee a healthy puppy and help you raise him.











I pray the Lord will comfort you and your family, and that happier times are to come.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Iam too, speechless. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss.
I don't know what to say, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am sooo sorry for your loss. I'm sitting here with tears running down my face thinking how precious little Cam was. He was adorable. You gave him the best life he could have had. Try to remember that you gave this little guy so much love and how happy he was to be with you and your family. Plese know that you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Cam.







He was such a lovely puppy and it was such a pleasure to see his pictures and hear you talk about him on SM.







At least know that you provided Cam with wonderful love and care for his time on this earth.







My husband and I and Chloe send you our love and prayers.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, we are all here for you if you need to talk. I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you after reading of your sweet little Camden. A long time ago I also lost a malt suddenly and I know how you must feel. I can tell that Camden was very loved and well taken care of by you. I am sorry for what you are going through right now, I hope you find comfort here among friends.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very, VERY sorry about what happened to Cam.









I hope you can find peace of mind, and I have your family in my prayers.

Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I filled with tears as soon as I saw your topic heading! I M SO SO SORRY!








I wish I could take away the pain..I know too well how heartwrenching it is! I hope you do keep coming and writing and sharing because it is helpful. I know I found that by putting my feelings into the written word and sharing ...it helped. 
PLEASE don't even consider blaming yourself!!! You were an absolute wonderful mama to little Cam.. you know it and as important.... Cam knows it! ( yes I say that in the present tense..because I believe he still "is" only just not visable to you) ....but he still "IS"! It is natural to search the "whys" and look for something you may have done to have prevented this tragedy..but Hon, it sounds to me it was something you had no warning of and a congenital issue. You KNOW had there been some warings..you'd have taken steps. I think even if you had reacted at even the lethargy on Thursday... the outcome would have been the same and myabe it saved him form tests and being away from you... this way he was with those who loved him and he traveled on his journey in comfort of the love surrounding him. The tragedy itself is just awful.. but don't question yourself... it would have been worse if you HAD taken him and say he had to stay at vets.. yet with same sad result.. You'd be angry you weren't with him. 
I am going to suggest you write little cam a letter.. yes, it will bring tears..but they are flowing anyay. I wrote to my little Missy and it was pages long but it helped me express to her all I wanted her to know. I poured my heart out to her and in the end...I found a sense of comfort. I felt somehow she "knew" what i had written and it made me feel better.
I know Cam took a piece of your heart with him.. he'll always have that with him. He also left a piece of his heart with you to fill in that space. Remember that circle of love can never ever be broken!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg.. im so sorry for you.. cam was such a cutie!! we're all here for you if you need us... i can't even imagine what you're going thru.. let us know if we can help


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I filled with tears as soon as I saw your topic heading! I M SO SO SORRY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry, you always know just what to say. Your beautiful post has me in tears!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hate to even imagine how bad you are hurting. I hope you are able to find the comfort that you need in this horrible time.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I just read this post about dear, perfect Cam. My heart hurts for you. The only thing I can say is that you should find some peace in knowing that you ALL were good caregivers to little Cam. You ARE a good mom and you gave Cam a good life while he was with you. Your love just poured out when you wrote about him. 

Blessings to preceious Cam and to the whole family.
[attachment=16520:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying for you and your family


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so heartbroken for you. I'm late on this reply.. but.. gosh, my heart is heavy for you. I can't offer anything but many many prayers and hugs. I can't even imagine how you must feel... but I do agree with what others have said - you are a wonderful mom and did nothing wrong. Please don't blame yourself.

I'm so sorry...


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am sitting here in tears and sadness wishing I could bring Cam back for you. I am so deeply sorry to hear what has happened to Cam and your family. You know, it sounds as if nothing could have been done to change this awful outcome, and for that reason, you must stop blaming yourself for having a hand in this scenario. Please try to see that you did the best for him and loved him unconditonally. I hope that you get another baby soon, and not from the petstore. You deserve a lifelong love and companion. Please, hugs for you and hugs for your family, especially the children. I will think of you and Cam and send love your way to help you heal.







We are all here for you, write away and release the pain. x0x0x0x0x Puttie and Nanci ( her Mom)


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for you. I'v been crying reading this whole post. I wish we could be there to comfort you. Praying for you and your family


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Your post brought tears as I read it. Please except my condolences on your loss of sweet Cam.









~Carole~


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so so sorry for your lost, I don't know what else to say except that my heart and prayers will be with you and your family. Please don't blame yourself for what had happened, just know that Cam loves you and would want you to be well.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I am so so sorry for your loss, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going though .... just too sad


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. As I read about Cam, tears are flowing. I wish we could help you, but all we can do is let you know that we are thinking about you and your family. It is just so sad. :-( 

Please go after the pet store. When I bought a puppy last year at the pet store, it died of parvo. They refunded my money as soon as I told them it was in the hospital. That is not a lot of consolation at this point in your life, I know. 

Cam was a darling puppy, and I know you had a lot of joy from your puppy. You were a great puppy Mom. 
While I know that Cam brought you a bundle of joy, remember that you brought him just as much in his short life. If you hadn't cared for him so well, who knows what his life would have been like. He was a very blessed little puppy. 

Hugs,


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry! Prayers to you and your family.

This sounds almost exactly like what happened to my mother's Great Dane puppy. She'd only had him for about 2 or 3 weeks. My mother and father felt awful. The vet said it sounded like something genetic when my mother told them about it. She'd given him his first heartworm pill the day before so she thought maybe that had caused it. It was heartbreaking.

Again, I'm very sorry!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That story broke my heart I'm sorry that Camden is gone. Though I hope you will stay here.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm at a loss for words.







OMG,I'm so sorry


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As everyone has already said in their posts, I'm so sorry and shocked to hear of your loss. Cam was such a special baby.

Most of us have gone through lossing one of our little ones and know how much your heart aches when they go. Cam was so young, but my mother used to tell me that God always picks the prettiest flowers for his own garden and that's what He decided was best for Cam.

Please remember to keep your heart open to loving and being loved by another little one. You will know when it's time.

Don't blame yourself. THIS WAS NOT YOUR FAULT, but the fault either of a disreputable breeder or someone very cruel with poison or such.

We all love you here, if for no other reason than because we know how much you loved your Cam and how good your were to him.

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of little Camden. I can't even begin to feel your pain. We once lost our Kerry Blue at 6yrs because our neighbors gave her a lamb bone over the fence one evening and we knew nothing about it until the next morning. I rushed her to the vet's and he did his best but there was no saving her. Her intestines were gone. We cried and grieved for days on end. The pain is almost unbearable I do know that. I will be prayig for you and your family.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!!







I'm so sorry to hear about Camden.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss, Cam was a lovely little pup and you an awesome mum to him, i know it is hard but please try not to blame yourself.

i know nothing i say will ease your pain but you are in my thoughts and prayers, have been crying through this whole post....it just breaks my heart to hear of such a terrible loss









like everyone else here i understand that our babies are not just dogs, they are like children to us, part of the family and i canno't even begin to imagine the pain of losing one.

i hope that your sadness will be replaced with beautiful memories of the times you spent with cam and that when your heart has mended a little that you can welcome a new puppy into your home to ease the sadness of losing Cam, i know he would want that.

Rest In Peace sweet Cam, you were truly a little treasure.


felicity


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh no. My heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry. There are no words...


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How tragic. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kat141 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss. That is so hard to go thru. Keeping you in our prayers.
Kathy, Bo, & Scooby


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

That's so heartrending. I'm so sorry.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG!





















I am soooo sorry for your loss. I can't even image. You were such a good mom and you were bonding and you were taking such good care of him. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help you in your time of need.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and please do not blame yourself. Cam could not have asked for more loving parents.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. The necropsy may or may not give you answers. I lost a 6 month old puppy and had it done. I felt better for it. It is hard to loose them, no matter the age. Somehow, these young ones just seem so tragic... {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=292662
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*What a wonderful post..... *


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sooo sorry for your loss I have just come back from a weekend away and was so shocked to hear about Cam, he will be greatly missed by all of us at SM. And you were the best mum never doubt that.
We are all here for you if you need us


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

from Carcyle & Matrix


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm soo sorry to hear about, somehow I missed this thread. My thoughts are with you


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I know that Cam was loved and pampered in the short time he was with you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just now saw this. I am so very sorry for the loss of this precious little angel.

I know how numb you feel.

My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)




----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little Camden. Take comfort in knowing that you provided him the best life that he possibly could have had. Please don't blame yourself.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am SO sorry. My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I just read your heartbreaking news.....I'm so terribly sorry. Please try and take some comfort knowing you made Cams short life a very wonderful and loving one.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I just read this and I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

What a devastating experience!!! My eyes filled with tears reading your post. I pray that the Lord will give you the strenght and comfort you and your family need right now. Your angel was sure lucky to have such a caring mommy during his stay on Earth. It will get better but it is okay to grieve your sweetie, just reassure yourself you did everything you could to keep your puppy healthy. I can only hope that your pain will be more bearable with time and that eventually you will be able to peacefully come to terms with this terrible loss.



































































World spinning out of grasp, 
out of reach, out of sight; you are gone.
My heart, my head, my hands empty
as your spot in my lap.
Sightless eyes searched for you.
Soundless voice whispered your name.
Deaf ears listened for your breath.
In a wild place the pain roared,
burned white, and then waned to an ember.
Shadows of the night closed in.

II

Now a half-luminous ray breaks through.
Memories quicken, dreams take color, 
and I know that love never dies.
Liberated from your temporal shell:
you are not gone.
I see your eyes glittering like faith
in every refraction of sunlight.
I hear your bark echoing like promise
in the baying of the wind.
I sense your presence rippling like energy
in all the sweep of hopeful sky.
I feel your love constant and warming like dawn
in its old comfortable place in my soul.
And I know -- as I always knew -- 
That I gained much more than I lost.

Anne L. Taylor


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry and shocked







I was on vacation and when I came back I read your post and couldn't believe it. I still can't and I think about it all the time.


----------

